# Persian Kitten



## pawsforthought58 (Aug 8, 2012)

Anybody know where I can get one of these cats from a reputable breeder? Difficult to find black and white?

Persian Black and White Kitten « Kittens for sale | Cats for sale - Loot.com


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

You might want to post this on either Cat Chat or the Breeding forum - you might get more responses!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Is it a black and white you specifically wanted? If not, I breed colourpoint, solid and all colours or tortie Persian, but not bicolours. I will be expecting 3 litters later this year, one of them from an import, fab American lines eirectly used, and a stunning, showy girl to boot.

Just drop me a message if interested. If not and it's a bicolour you're fixed on, I can recommend breeders who seem to do well on the show bench, but I know nothing about them personally.


----------

